# Siui folicle size



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi it's my first round of siui with injections gonel f I went for my day 9 scan today and my follicles only measured 11 .  On clomid I had measurements of 16 on day 10 (didn't have iui with clomid) so ovulated really early. The hospital said they need more time to grow. Is it still early? Is there anything I can do? I have got to go back on day 12. I am really worried it won't get to the insemination stage. 
Clare


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Clare. 

I was on fostimon injections and at my day 9 scan I didn't have a follicle growing. I went for a scan 5 days later and I finally had a follicle and it was 20mm and ready for IUI the next day. I would say it is still earlier days.  Good luck for you scan on day 12.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gutted day 12 scan showed 14 but day 14 scan showed no changed so they cancelled the cycle . Quite annoyed with the hospital .


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

So sorry they cancelled your cycle. I hope they have a better plan for you for your next cycle.


----------

